# Liquid Clen T3 for rats



## RazorS (Jun 1, 2011)

Just got some liquid clen and liothyronine.  Never used the liquid before and wanted to double check the dosing for my female rats.  The bottles are 200mcg/ml  60 ml bottles. 
Thanks


----------



## Walnutz (Jun 1, 2011)

Dosing with liquid chems is the same as dosing with the pills.


----------



## RazorS (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 1, 2011)

1 mL has 200 mcg
This should tell you a lot


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 1, 2011)

yep same dose as tabs as far as use...some research chems are overdosed so start a lil under what you would normally use for your research


----------

